# Advisory Group on Tax & Social Welfare - submissions to the group by 22-2-12.



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2012)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/AboutUs/Pages/guidelines_submissions_2012.aspx

INVITATION IN RELATION TO MAKING SUBMISSIONS
The Minister for Social Protection, Ms. Joan Burton T.D., announced the establishment of an Advisory Group on Tax and Social Welfare in June
2011. The Group will address a number of specific issues around the operation and interaction of the tax and social protection systems.

The terms of reference for the Group have recently been extended to include an *examination of the eligibility criteria*, including the r*ates of
payment and age thresholds*, for *Disability Allowance* and *Domiciliary Care Allowance*. 

In view of the extended terms of reference, interested organisations, stakeholders or individuals are invited to make submissions to the Group
on this issue by Wednesday 22rd February 2012.

The Group has also commenced consideration of the issues involved in providing social insurance cover for self-employed persons and
interested parties are reminded that submissions are also welcome on this matter.


----------

